

The Time For A Stateless Global Reserve Currency Is Fast Approaching - cgi_man
http://www.thegenesisblock.com/the-time-has-come-for-a-stateless-reserve-currency/

======
lifeguard
This is an article about the ideal world. The actual world will be using the
Dollar for the next 50 - 100 years. Why? Two main reasons, the UN would never
agree on something new and because the Dollar works well for _enough_ of the
world as is.

Yes, there are valid criticisms of the current system. But what is required to
supplant it requires so much power and authority that one group can not amass
it. And even if they did such power would corrupt and ruin them.

The Euro is interesting, but the ECB does not have the same powers that the US
federal reserve and treasury dept. do. The ECB shares a lot of policy making
with the sovereign member states.

~~~
mark_l_watson
The US $ may stay the official reserve currency but I expect many pairs of
countries to start dealing directly in one of their own currencies. The
effective transition off of the dollar as the reserve currency will probably
be gradual as more alternative currencies are used by trading partners.

~~~
lifeguard
Many countries already do that today and this is not 'a reserve' currency use.

